# Tomy track issue



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Marion County Raceway is a 24' x 6' 8 lane oval using all Tomy plastic track (see a picture here: www.marioncountyraceway.com). When I built the track, I purchased sets for most of the track but was short on some 15" straight sections. I purchased them from local hobby shops to complete the setup.
After setting up the track, I found that most of the 2 packs I had purchased were bowed from hanging on pegs in the shop. I thought they would eventually flatten out but I was wrong. I have tried clamping them, heating while clamped and then cooling quickly. Nothing has helped. Does anyone have a resolution for this issue? I have gone to multiple hobby shops but all have peg merchandise with the same issue. HELP!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting. I seem to have the same problem with quite a few of the 15" pieces I've used in my layout as well. However, all of these pieces came out of the international sets.  rr


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Heating should do it. You have to have a uniform heating throughout the thickness of the entire track. Just hitting it with a heat gun for a few minutes wont do it. when laying in position, are the ends bowed up, or the center is bowed up? Doesnt really matter, but that can tell a lot about how they were stored. Most likely the LHS received them already bowed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My bowed track came out of sets too. From what I can gather, all the late Tomy track is bowed. It's that good ol Chinese quality. 
But seriously, can you wheel your track out into the sun? I guess, not now, but I would set it in the sun, and then put all those extra phone books on top and bring it in and let em cool. If yall have it like we do down here, you should have enough phone books by summer to fill a 4x16 layout. 

Seems like we get another new phone book every other week. How many trees is that?

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You could try using an adhesive designed for gluing fiberglass reinforced plastic (FRP) panels to walls. If you could find a tube with a pointy applicator, either a squeeze tube or caulking style tube, drill some holes in the middle of track where it is hollow underneath, and then squirt the adhesive into the hole so it fills as much of the cavity as it can. Set some weight on the track while the glue sets up. After it dries, smooth and paint over anything that remains visible in the hole.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

You guys got me wondering? I have a brand new International set un-opened. Going to check it now.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Lucky me. No warped track.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I know that Ferno has strait track in his set.

I think that might be the rarity. I think that the 15'' straits or any longer straits might have a natural bow in them. I think that they might have even if made from metal if not machined very carefully. Call it heat stress.

When these are cast, they ar hot off the plastic press. How they land in the parts box or how they are positioned when curring is the culprit here. 

I know thatwe all want perfect products but the manufactures are selling toys. We are buying quality racing equipment. See the differencs ?

On the other hand, I've set track that has been bowed. It's simple to fix when setting it. If using adhesive, put weight on it while it dries. If using brads / screws , drill the proper holes and put an extra one in the middle.

Bottom line is, if TOMY or any other manufacture replaced every bowed piece of long track, they'd soon have to go out of buisiness.

I'm not making excuses for them , I'm just relating my expeirience.

Oh , yes , unless you want a rollercoaster track , keep it out of the sun at all times. That means out of window sun as well.

Gonzo


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have around 80 of the 15" straight pieces in my layout and none of them are warped or bowed. It may be a recent phenomena or as Gary points out, a consequence of the way they are packaged and displayed. I would contact the manufacturer to see what, if anything, they can do. You never know.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Bowed I can deal with. It's the ones that are curved that cause me problems. You have to alternate the direction of the curve down the longer straights. Doing so causes an excessive gap at the joint for one of the lanes and a gap in the slot of that lane. You also have to match straights with similar curveature for 4 lane setups so you don't wind up with gaps between the two center lanes.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I here that " twolff"!!!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Use your knee*

I have had the bowed problem with 15" straights before.

Here is what I found that works:

1) Find a glass top table or piece of glass longer than 15"
2) Take said track piece place across knee
3) bend gently with hand on each end of track
4) place on glass to test for levelness
5) repeat until track piece is flat

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I mounted my track using adhesive silicone caulk on the underside. As I laid sections out, I placed a stack of books on top of each section to flatten out the track and remove the bow. I let them sit for 24 hours before continuing on. It took a lot longer than I would have liked to finish my track, but it all wound up flat. :thumbsup:

The vast majority of track I purchased via an SI set, 4-Way Split and loose pieces were bowed..........probably a 4:1 ratio to the flat pieces :freak:

UPDATE: The last comment above relates strictly to the 15" straights. I have not encountered anything 9" or shorter that was bowed.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Anyone sampled the AutoWorld 15" straights? Curious to see if AW is using a different mold or process that produces a straighter straight.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just curious as to whether this also occurs with either Tyco/Mattel and/or Lifelike 15" straights. It would be interesting to determine if the problem is the 15" length or some other factor.

If it's the 15" length, then any longer straights (should anyone choose to make one) might be a problem. 

Joe


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I used the "curved straights" in several locations to make up for 98 degree corners and a shortened straight from the bridge incline...:thumbsup:

This older construction photo shows it pretty good...


----------



## ktackett (Jul 9, 2005)

I too have had problems with AFX track, my wife bought me two International Speedways. The first box the track was bowed BAD, the second box looked great. I contacted Scale Auto and they gave me Racemasters phone number and I contacted them and they are sending me new replacments, they were very nice to deal with. Then when I noticed I still diden't have enough track I call Scale Auto back order more, hope that track will be good.


Ken


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'm just curious as to whether this also occurs with either Tyco/Mattel and/or Lifelike 15" straights. It would be interesting to determine if the problem is the 15" length or some other factor.
> 
> If it's the 15" length, then any longer straights (should anyone choose to make one) might be a problem.
> 
> Joe


I have wondered the same thing but have not really bothered to check out any of the other brands. I have always assumed that it is the 15" length at fault since the problem does not appear to exist in any Tomy 9" straights I have.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

my lifelike track is all pretty good.the rail height bugs me,though as my favorite tjet hangs up on the rail sometimes if i am drifting a corner,but the track has all been straight as far as i can tell,and i have three almost identical sets,with plenty of 15"straights...however,the slot depth is pretty shallow compared to tyco or afx(my other beef)so that may make it stronger,i dunno...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a full case of 15" straights I bought from Lifelike and with the track stacked in there, I see no bowing. I have also stacked Tyco/Mattel 15" straights and have not seen an epidemic of curved straights. There will be the occasional warped piece, but it is the exception rather than the rule.

Joe


----------



## ktackett (Jul 9, 2005)

I received my new replacement track from AFX, it's all good. They sent me a sticker for the return postage of the old track. I ordered more track so I will need to check it out too, I hope it's all good. Really nice people to deal with, they gave me no trouble at all. Everything I buy will be from them. I just can't wait to get the track up and running, this will be my biggest yet!


Ken


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

ktackett, very nice to hear that you got everything worked out to your satisfaction. The vast majority of manufacturers and dealers in this hobby are a pleasure to deal with. When you give them the opportunity to work things out, make it right, and don't make a big fuss about it, everyone typically walks away from the transaction feeling pretty good about the outcome. That is the basis for a long term, rewarding customer relationship. The best of breed manufacturers like RaceMasters know it and they deliver on the promise time and time again.


----------

